# white film



## roaster (May 3, 2008)

Just opened my cooker fron sitting for a few months. There is a white film on the inside. What is it and how do i get rid of it
Roaster


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

could be a bunch of things including mold or nastys attacking the residue from your last session.

I would season it again real high temps and clean er out. Then reseason. You could bring it up to temp with a water pan above the heat source to "loosen" things up a bit. Then when it comes down to manageable temps hot water soap and sos brillo pad rinse and reseason er.

Possible post a pic of it for a better understanding, folk around here will know what to do.

good luck and get er back in action


----------



## packplantpath (May 3, 2008)

Mold?  Is it in little dots covering the whole thing or just everywhere?

Did you rinse it last time you used it?  If so, could be dried salts from the water.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2008)

Burn it out, no worries!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 3, 2008)

Do you remember what you cooked last time she was fired up?  Sounds like it could be a grease steamed in water residue that was deposited in your last cook??


----------



## desertlites (May 3, 2008)

yup get her hot-it will all go away-it's prolly moisture with greese film.


----------

